# autologous fascia for pubovaginal sling



## joannr (Mar 24, 2011)

We are billing code 57288 for the sling procedure.  Our physician want to bill separate for obtaining the autologous fascia graft.  From what I have read that would be included in the 57288.  Is anyone billing separately for this?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it something along the line of 20960... not postive though.


----------

